# first call from SW?



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

We had our open evening night to adopt the 1st of February. That evening, we filled in the basic information sheet they supplied that evening and popped it in the mail the following day. We called to ensure it was received and it has been. Since that point, we have been waiting for a SW to call us to set up our first meeting. We haven't heard from her yet and I am curious how long this can take? When we called to see if our application had been received, she said "Yes, you could get a call from a SW soon. It does take some time."

What has been your experience in the past? How long did it take? I could have sworn on the open evening the presenter mention a "2 week reply"? grrrrrr! already the waiting is getting to me and we have hardly began the process! *sigh*


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya,

We are having our first meet this month, we made our phone calls in December.

They all work slightly differently, but by all means give them a call, it might be worth it.

All looks good to, showing that you are keen too.

Good luck!!!

Regards Jon


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Guitar Angel

We waited about two weeks from initial cal to meeting an SW to fill out our application.  Every LA operate differently though, but it doesn't hurt to keep chasing them

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

I spoke too soon! We receieved a letter via mail this morning inviting us for our first meeting with a social worker on the 12th of March!  

So exciting!!


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi GuitarAngel1979

Great news - all good things come to those who wait..and wait..!     

And good luck for your first meeting.

LOL
Melanie


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

fab news!!!! i know on our first open even we were told we may not hear anything for 6-9 months, we got a letter inviting us for an interview 5 weeks later and 3 weeks after that were on a prep course..so it can happen quickly. 

good luck for march


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi A

That's excellent news, I bet you are counting down the days now!!

Good luck with the whole journey  - I look forward to hearing about it.

T x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks ladies! This appointment has made the process feel even more real.   I have been estatic since yesterday. 

It doesn't mention in the letter where the meeting will take place, but I am assuming it will be in our home?


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

That's where ours took place - so I would imagine that it would also be the same for yourselves...?!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great news on getting an appointment date through.  Good luck for the 12th

Karen x


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi

Yes, our first sw visit was at home.  Get the tea and biscuits ready!

Best wishes
Melanie


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've started cleaning already  Good thing our house is newly built so everything is still shiny and new. So even when it's dirty, it isn't too bad  

oooh tea and biscuits. So English! Love it  Yet, I'll let me DH make the tea....I haven't got that down to an art yet. I still don't understand making teas so milky! Might as well drink hot milk


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi

I cleaned before every sw visit (which I do everyday because I don't work) and it became a bit of an issue.  I ended up deliberately not cleaning and leaving cat toys and stuff everywhere to try convince them I don't have a cleanliness problem!  Fortunately they understand that because I'm at home all day (my choice to be a housewife), what else am I going to do  

LOL
Melanie

ps  can't stand milky tea either, bring on the strong coffee!  sw never touched biscuits so I tried home-made mince pies and jam tarts which went down better (creep)


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

uuughhhh On yesterday, our SW called and had to cancel our first meeting! I was so bummed. We waited patiently all month and now we have to wait until next month! Sigh!  Apparently, she was called to court for a last minute case in London....*sigh* And, she cannot see us until mid April. I am a bit annoyed that we are inconvenienced because SHE had to cancel thus making us wait another month


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi GuitarAngel

Sorry to hear of the delay, so frustrating for you.  

I remember feeling desperate when we were told we had to wait 6 months for prep course.  I wanted to scream "but I'm ready now!"  The time will soon go and you'll be taking those precious first steps.  Be patient and make the most of the time you have together now - it'll soon change.

Positive vibes and I know you'll get there soon.

LOL
Melanie


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear this news - I totally understand how frustrating the whole process can be....

Oh and my DH is the worst for making tea milky - yukk, I hate it like that!!

T x


----------

